# Job Site Fatties for the boys



## mballi3011 (Feb 18, 2010)

Well it's nice to be back with all the same guys on the jobsite again. I guess they will let the cheap subs build the shell and then have me come in the make it look like it's suppose to look. So as I usaully do I pick a day and bring lunch for the jobsite. Now theses are all the same guys that I have been working with for maybe 10 years or so. Well as soon as I started on this job everyone was everyone was asking when is lunch. Well heres the day and here's the lunch. 

"The FATTIES" 


Well theses are going to be a Baked Potatoe fattie and then a Breakfast fattie and then (theres alot of big boys here) a secret Grilled Stuft Burrito fattie. That means alot of stuff inside of theses things alright. As you can see.
We will start with the grilled stuft burrito fattie and beside that it has some extra onions, lettuce, jalapenos, greens peppers, some hot salsa and cheddar cheese. This was all wrapped up in some good old regular hot and mild sausage.

Next we are going with the Baked Potatoe Fattie with fried potatoes, onions, green peppers, mushrooms, jalapenos and some mozzarella cheese. This one is wrapped with some hot Italian sausage

Now for the Breakfast Fattie this one is full of eggs, onions, green peppers, red peppers, jalapenos, and some mozzerella and cheddar cheeses. All wrapped with some Sage breakfast sausage

The 3 amigos Larry, Mo, and Jose ready for the short rest in the freezer to set. 

And now with the power of TV they all come out of the smokers where they sat for a few hours with some hickory chips and apple chunks mixture.

Well as you can see the line up starts with the burrito, then breakfast and then the potatoe fatties. The burrito was a big hit and then the potatoe comes in second and the breakfast gets taken home with the cook and the family will be enjoying that one tonight for a snack. Now you will notice the sausage which was brought by the electrician and it some bear he killed and let someone else make him some sausage but he says he will bring me some next time he has some more bullets and sees a bear running around.
Now this is the big Convenience store spread or otherwise known as the beverage line up. You cannt see the microwave it's on the food bar where it belongs.

Now I had to save the wife some slices of each now. Here you can see the burrito on the right and the egg up top and the bake potatoe on the bottom all ready for the ride home. 

Thanks for watching me feed the boys at the jobsite.
Mark


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Those looked VERY tasty, Mark!  I really like the way you changed the bacon wrap on each one.  Was that so you'd know which was which?

I think I could smell them from here......


----------



## billm75 (Feb 18, 2010)

I really really have to try some of these fatties.   The wife wont' come near them due to the cholesterol issues.

Those things look fantastic.  Thanks for sharing the pics....


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nothing better than a job site feed!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Excellent looking fatties and q-view.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Feb 18, 2010)

Great Job on the fatties!  Are you hiring?
I'm sure there wasn't much leftover with a construction crew around...


----------



## davef63 (Feb 18, 2010)

wow,that looks awesome, and to think the mutts i work with get all jacked up for a soggy pizza lunch. lol!
dave


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 18, 2010)

Great job Marc - Love the variety 
Gary


----------



## triplebq (Feb 19, 2010)

MARK it is really good to see someone like yourself show up and set the example for all here to see .  Who would have thought of putting a burrito inside a fattie ? Until I got here I would nver have dreamed of cooking such a thing . Great Qview .


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 19, 2010)

Burrito inside a fattie what great minds here. I have visions of fillings bouncing around in my head all day. 

 I think I want to try adding the dressing I make at thanksgiving it has sage and bulk sausage bacon wrapping can only make this better.I also want to try one with Italian sausage.  But burrito is brave and bold.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a great trio of fatties!  I especially love the burrito fattie.


----------



## que-ball (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like quite a feast.  Did you get any work out of the guys after all that, or was it nappy time?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like the guys had a great lunch nice job


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 19, 2010)

Great looking fatties, Mark,,, bet they want you to do that more often...


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 19, 2010)

nice mark,  way to take care of your buds @ the jobsite.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 19, 2010)

Now that's taking care of the team!

Great looking fatties..... absolutely delicious looking!!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice job, Mark.  How did Linda like hers?


----------



## treegje (Feb 20, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------

